# New Skiff



## OffShoreSkiff (Jun 28, 2009)

Just Sold The 12' Caprice skiff. And picked up a 17' Carolina Skiff Semi-V. Has a 50hp Honda 4-stroke. Will post some pics later. Both hull and engine 2004. Looking to get a nice Jackplate for her soon. Any suggestions on which brand? Will only be a manual jack.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

There's ONLY one jackplate; my friend.
And it's a BOB's JACKPLATE.

There ARE duplicators, but they're all imitators!


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Idk what you are talking about I've had GREAT experiences with Tom C's Custom Jackplates
http://tsgcustom.com/default.aspx


----------



## gheenoe (Dec 27, 2009)

> Idk what you are talking about I've had GREAT experiences with Tom C's Custom Jackplates
> http://tsgcustom.com/default.aspx



None of his jackplates are rated for a 50hp fourstroke. They are nice jackplates tho.


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

if you want a hydraulic...bobs, without a doubt...


for a manual, any kind will work, but some are much easier to adjust...some can be adjusted with one wrench from inside the boat on the water... some require being on land, 4 bolts to loosen, a floor jack....i suggest a rapid jack made by hydro dynamics for a manual...


----------



## OffShoreSkiff (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. I definatly want something simple to adjust. 

i saw one from Th-Marine that just used a 1" 1/8 wrench. Which I could just put my portable impact driver on it. 

Here are a couple pics of the boat from this morning. Pics are not very good.


----------



## OffShoreSkiff (Jun 28, 2009)

Another.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Congratulations! Call me ghey but I actually like those graphics better than the new ones that are plain black.


----------

